# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  PLL PKbee 15W δεν κλειδωνει . . .

## Nightkeeper

Καλησπερα στα παιδια. Αγορασα απο ολλανδια τα υλικα για το εν'λογο PLL  http://dutchrfshop.nl/pkbee-kit-compleet.html 
http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20NT%2015Watt%202011v1/
.Μετα απο αρκετη ''μελετη'' λογο των διαφορων ιδιαιτερωτητων του κιτ,συναρμολογισα το μηχανακι αλλα τελικα δεν καταφερα να το κανω να λειτουργει.
Προσπαθησα να μιλησω με τον τυπο που τα πουλαει,αλλα οπωσ θα δειτε και εσεις δεν παρεχει τεχνικη υποστηριξη για το εν λογο.
Το μονο που καταφερα ειναι να βαλω ενα τριμερ με - στο σημειο Pll out για να ταλαντωσει μεσα στην μπαντα,να βγαλει 5-6 watt ισχυ και να εχει διαμορφωση.
Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν καταφερνει να κλειδωση καπου,εχει κανονικα ενδειξεις στην οθονη αλλα χωρεις να κανει κατι αλλο περα του να αναβη δλδ..
Εχει φτειαξει καποιος απο εδω το κιτακι αυτο ? Μηπως εχει καποια κολπακια για να ξεκινηση να εκπεμπη ?

Καθε βοηθεια ειναι ευπροσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## driverbulba

Αρχικά πρέπει να τσεκάρεις αν στο σημείο του κρυστάλλου 3.2MHz έχεις ταλάντωση.. Στο loop filter του pll (έτσι λέγεται αν δεν κάνω λάθος), δηλαδή σε ότι υπάρχει από το pin 1 του TSA μέχρι το PLL OUT, σύμφωνα με το σχηματικό αυτό:
http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20...01-2013%29.pdf πρέπει να τσεκάρεις αν έχεις τα σωστά εξαρτήματα, και κάποια κακή κόλληση. Εγώ είχα πετύχει και TSA5511 πιθανότατα προβληματικό, το οποίο δεν κλείδωνε, και ζεσταινόταν αρκετά. 

Επίσης μπορείς να τσεκάρεις στο pll out, αν αλλάζει η τάση (ανεβοκατεβαίνει) όταν μέσω των κουμπιών αλλάζεις συχνότητα. 

Κοίταξε αυτά για αρχή..

----------


## Nightkeeper

Νικο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Δυστηχως δεν εχω οργανο να δω για την ταλαντωση στον κρυσταλο.
Στο pll out η ταση ειναι σταθερη 11,46βολτ οπου και να πας τη συχνοτητα.

----------


## driverbulba

Η τάση που μέτρησες είναι με αποσυνδεδεμένο το pll out από το κύκλωμα?

Τα υλικά τα έχεις βάλει σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο σχηματικό? Είδα ότι έχει άλλες 4 εκδόσεις, οι οποίες πιθανό να έχουν λάθη..

Edit:  Προσπάθησε να επιλέξεις με τα κουμπιά μια συχνότητα. Π.χ. 100MHz, σαν να ήθελες να κλειδώσει εκεί. Στη συνέχεια χειροκίνητα με το ποτενσιόμετρο προσπάθησε να συντονίσεις το vco σε αυτή τη συχνότητα. Τότε εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη LOCK? Τσέκαρε και τους 2 διαδρόμους να δεις αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Η τάση που μέτρησες είναι με αποσυνδεδεμένο το pll out από το κύκλωμα?
> 
> Τα υλικά τα έχεις βάλει σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο σχηματικό? Είδα ότι έχει άλλες 4 εκδόσεις, οι οποίες πιθανό να έχουν λάθη..
> 
> Edit:  Προσπάθησε να επιλέξεις με τα κουμπιά μια συχνότητα. Π.χ. 100MHz, σαν να ήθελες να κλειδώσει εκεί. Στη συνέχεια χειροκίνητα με το ποτενσιόμετρο προσπάθησε να συντονίσεις το vco σε αυτή τη συχνότητα. Τότε εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη LOCK? Τσέκαρε και τους 2 διαδρόμους να δεις αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA



Οχι,δεν αποσυνδεσα κατι.
Τα υλικα ειναι τσεκαρισμενα .
Θα κανω αυτο που λες το πρωι και θα δω για το κλειδωμα .
Τσέκαρε και τους 2 διαδρόμους να δεις αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA ? Πως μπωρει να γινει αυτο ? Μετρας κατι καπου δλδ ?

----------


## savnik

> Νικο ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.Δυστηχως *δεν εχω οργανο να δω για την ταλαντωση στον κρυσταλο*.
> Στο pll out η ταση ειναι σταθερη 11,46βολτ οπου και να πας τη συχνοτητα.



Δες έχεις κανένα ραδιοφωνο με βραχέα;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Δες έχεις κανένα ραδιοφωνο με βραχέα;



Εχω ραδιοφωνο με βραχεα.Μπορω να κανω κατι με αυτο δλδ ?

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιάννη μπορείς να ανεβάσεις καμιά φωτογραφία από το κιτ;Με το ραδιόφωνο μάλλον θα ακούσεις την ταλάντωση στους 3,2Μhz.

----------


## driverbulba

Για να εξετάσεις αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA, το πιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι με κλειστή την τροφοδοσία να ελέγξεις με το πολύμετρο αν υπάρχει συνέχεια. Επίσης πρέπει να έχουν τοποθετηθεί στους δύο διαδρόμους επικοινωνίας, οι αντιστάσεις 10KΩ, ως προς την τροφοδοσία. 
Αυτά τα έβαλες? http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20NT%2015Watt%202011v1/Montage%204k7%20Weerstanden%20on%20PIC.jpg 

Επίσης θέλω να δεις αν μεταβάλλεται η τάση (με την αλλαγή συχνότητας) στο ποδαράκι 6 του τελεστικού 741.

Γενικά θέλει άψογο διπλοτριπλοτσεκάρισμα των κολλήσεων και των εξαρτημάτων στο σχέδιο της σελίδας 2 από δω: http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20NT%2015Watt%202011v1/PKBee%20NT15W%202011v1%20-%20Schematic%20%2801-01-2013%29.pdf





> Προσπάθησε να επιλέξεις με τα κουμπιά μια συχνότητα. Π.χ. 100MHz, σαν  να ήθελες να κλειδώσει εκεί. Στη συνέχεια χειροκίνητα με το  ποτενσιόμετρο προσπάθησε να συντονίσεις το vco σε αυτή τη συχνότητα.  Τότε εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη LOCK? Τσέκαρε και τους 2 διαδρόμους να δεις  αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA




Αυτό το έκανες?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Για να εξετάσεις αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA, το πιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι με κλειστή την τροφοδοσία να ελέγξεις με το πολύμετρο αν υπάρχει συνέχεια. Επίσης πρέπει να έχουν τοποθετηθεί στους δύο διαδρόμους επικοινωνίας, οι αντιστάσεις 10KΩ, ως προς την τροφοδοσία. 
> Αυτά τα έβαλες? http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20NT%2015Watt%202011v1/Montage%204k7%20Weerstanden%20on%20PIC.jpg 
> 
> Επίσης θέλω να δεις αν μεταβάλλεται η τάση (με την αλλαγή συχνότητας) στο ποδαράκι 6 του τελεστικού 741.
> 
> Γενικά θέλει άψογο διπλοτριπλοτσεκάρισμα των κολλήσεων και των εξαρτημάτων στο σχέδιο της σελίδας 2 από δω: http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20NT%2015Watt%202011v1/PKBee%20NT15W%202011v1%20-%20Schematic%20%2801-01-2013%29.pdf
> 
> Edit:  Προσπάθησε να επιλέξεις με τα κουμπιά μια συχνότητα. Π.χ. 100MHz, σαν να ήθελες να κλειδώσει εκεί. Στη συνέχεια χειροκίνητα με το ποτενσιόμετρο προσπάθησε να συντονίσεις το vco σε αυτή τη συχνότητα. Τότε εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη LOCK? Τσέκαρε και τους 2 διαδρόμους να δεις αν επικοινωνεί ο PIC με το TSA 
> Αυτό το έκανες?



Καταρχη σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον και την βοηθεια σας.

Λοιπον...αυτα http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20NT%2015Watt%202011v1/Montage%204k7%20Weerstanden%20on%20PIC.jpg ειναι οκ
 (δυο αντιστασεις smd στον επεξεργαστη) ,δεν ξερω αν ενοεις και κατι αλλο απο την εικονα.

Οι 10κω ειναι στα πιν 4 & 5 του τσα ? αν ενοεις αυτες ειναι οκ και εχουν και +5.

Εκανα το κολπακι με το ποτενσιομετρο και κλειδωσε απο  88 και εωσ τους 108 κανονικα,με ρυθμιση και της ισχυος ..

Το θεμα ειναι πως μονο του δεν κλειδωνει καπου,σαν να μην ξεκινα να ταλαντωνη ενα πραγμα .

Επισης ενα αλλο θεματακι που ξεχασα ειναι με τα πληκτρα χειρισμου,δλδ με το ποτενσιομετρο που ειχει διπλα στην οθονη παει μονο πανω και για να πας κατω παει μονο με το πληκτρο που εχει στην πλακετα ή διπλα στην οθονη..Λιγο κουφο το ολλο θεμα. Το μυαλο μου παει στο hex.
Αληθεια,ειναι απαρετητο να ειναι το 16F88 ή μπωρει να παιξει και με αλλο επεξεργαστη (πχ 16F84)? 

Με το σχεδιο ειδα καποια πραγματα ,δεν μπορω ομωσ να τσεκαρω kai τα παντα....

Η ταση στο πιν 6 του 741 ειναι μονιμα 2 βολτ.Αν κλειδωσει (με το κολπακι του ποτενσιομετρου),τοτε αυξομειονεται με τα πληκτρα αναλογος τη συχνοτητα απο 4 εως 14 βολτ....

Αυτα προς το παρον,φωτο θα ανεβασω συντομα..

----------


## driverbulba

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εφόσον (έστω και χειροκίνητα) ψευτοκλείδωσε, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το TSA5511 και το loop filter του δουλεύουν κανονικά (ή σχεδόν κανονικά).

Συνεπώς πρέπει να κοιτάξεις μήπως το TSA5511 δεν παίρνει σωστή reference για την ταλάντωση, και να τσεκάρεις και το κύκλωμα της ταλάντωσης.

*Στη σελίδα 3* εδω: http://www.3-mtr.info/sales/PKBee%20...01-2013%29.pdf
θα βρεις το σχηματικό του ταλαντωτή. Δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο σήμερα να κάτσω να το συγκρίνω με παλιές εκδόσεις, αλλά αυτή είναι η πιο πρόσφατη.

Δες μήπως έχει εντοπιστει καποιο λαθος στον ταλαντωτή, και αλλάχθηκε κάποιο στοιχείο του κυκλώματος, σε σχέση με το αρχικό σχηματικό που πιθανόν σου έδωσαν με το κιτ.

Είχα ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το PLL της RDVV (παρόμοιο, αλλά πολύ απλούστερο κύκλωμα από αυτό) και το έλυσα βραχυκυκλώνοντας έναν πυκνωτή στην ταλάντωση που.. "περίσσευε" χαρη στη βοήθεια εδώ του φορουμ. Τελικά αποδείχθηκε οτι το λάθος ήταν δικό μου και είχα μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο στο πηνίο.

Όλα αυτά μπορεί να παίζουν. Επομένως:

1) Τσέκαρε αλλαγές στο σχηματικό σε σχέση με τις παλιές εκδόσεις στο τμήμα του ταλαντωτή.
2) Δοκίμασε να μειώσεις κατά 1-2 χιλιοστά τη διάμετρο του πηνίου, ίσως και τις σπείρες και δες τι γίνεται.

----------


## aris k

Γιαννη  πες  μας  με  τη φορτιο  το δοκιμαζεις ?  κεραια ,  Damy ?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Γιαννη  πες  μας  με  τη φορτιο  το δοκιμαζεις ?  κεραια ,  Damy ?



Ειναι πανω σε dummy load,κεραια δεν του εχω βαλει ακομα,διοτι δεν δουλευει σωστα. Ισχυ παντος βγαζει κανονικα αν κλειδωση .

----------


## maouna

κατι ασχετο. οταν το δοκιμασες με το ποτενσιομετρο ,σε τι ταση ταλαντωσε στους 88MHZ και σε τι ταση στους 108MHZ? ΠΧ εμενα στουσ 88 εχει 4V και στους 108 εχει γυρω στα 9.5V

----------


## Nightkeeper

> κατι ασχετο. οταν το δοκιμασες με το ποτενσιομετρο ,σε τι ταση ταλαντωσε στους 88MHZ και σε τι ταση στους 108MHZ? ΠΧ εμενα στουσ 88 εχει 4V και στους 108 εχει γυρω στα 9.5V



Οντως στους 87,5 ειναι 3,55 στους 108 ειναι 9,15.Χωρις το ποτενσιμετρο η ταση ειναι σταθερα 11,96...

Εκανα ελεγχο με το σχεδιο σε οσα μπορουσα να δω απλα με το πολυμετρο,αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη τελικα...

Παντος πολυ ταλαιπωρεια το θεμα,ειδικα αν δεν εχει οργανα να δεις τη γινεται τοτε αστα να πανε..

Αν υπαρχη καποιος φιλος απο αθηνα/πειραια/κορινθο και μπωρει να το δει θα παρακαλουσα να απαντηση απο εδω ή με πμ...

----------


## kostas30

ελα να το δουμε μαζι

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> ελα να το δουμε μαζι



Τελικά τι έγινε δούλεψε;

----------


## Nightkeeper

Ναι,βέβαια οχι σε ολλη την μπάντα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ναι,βέβαια οχι σε ολλη την μπάντα.



 δλδ σε ποιές συχνότητες;

----------


## Nightkeeper

Απο 104 - 108 και θέλη κάποιο χρόνο για να κλειδωση..Το μόνο που άλλαξε ηταν το RG  της ταλάντωσης.παντος αν θες τη γνώμη μου το μηχανακη ειναι ψιλοσαβουριτσα,,και γενικά αυτού του σχεδιασμού με τα φτιαχτά πηνια πλέον θεωρούνται παρελθόν .

----------


## SeAfasia

> Απο 104 - 108 και θέλη κάποιο χρόνο για να κλειδωση..Το μόνο που άλλαξε ηταν το RG  της ταλάντωσης.παντος αν θες τη γνώμη μου το μηχανακη ειναι ψιλοσαβουριτσα,,και γενικά αυτού του σχεδιασμού με τα φτιαχτά πηνια πλέον θεωρούνται παρελθόν .



τόσο ψηλά;έχεις επικοινωνησει με τον Ολλανδό να σου πει τι φταίει;

----------


## maouna

ελεξε τις κολλησεις σου ,ελεξε οτι εχεις βαλει σωστα τα εξαρτηματα,οτιδεν βραχυκυκλωνει τιποτα.,αλλαξε το tsa5511,ειναι καλο μηχαναηματακι δεν ειναι σαβουρα.

----------


## driverbulba

Βόμβο έχεις όταν ανεβάζεις ισχύ?

----------


## electron

> Βόμβο έχεις όταν ανεβάζεις ισχύ?



 Συνήθως βόμβο έχουμε όταν ανεβάζουμε ισχύς και υπάρχει πρόβλημα με στάσιμα. Αυτό τουλάχιστον ισχύει με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό και όχι switching.

----------


## driverbulba

Επειδή στα switching δεν "φαίνονται" τα 50-60Hz ?

----------


## electron

Προφανώς.

----------

